# Le Powermac G5 toujours d'actualité?



## Adrienkoch (15 Juin 2011)

Hello,

Par curiosité je surfais sur le°°°coin et j'ai vu les G5, ils ne sont pas "très chère" et à voir les spécifications on pourrait penser qu'ils sont bien au dessus des macs actuels (je ne parle pas des MacPro  )

D'où ma question, sont ils d'actualité?

Merci,
Adrien


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2011)

Salut,
le G5 est mort.

Pour être clair, choisir ce type de machine serait une erreur si tu veux profiter des logiciels récents.
En matière de puissance, ils ont fait leur temps.

Cependant, si tu as des softs qui se satisfont et qui datent de 3/4 ans, que tu n'as pas d'énormes exigences, le G5 va te satisfaire.

Exemple : suite Adobe -> CS3 ça va
Montage vidéo&#8230; un peu raide mais ça passe (sur un imac g5)
bureautique, internet, tout va bien

Par ailleurs, tu vas être "coincé" en 10.5.
Ensoit, ce n'est pas si terrible mais un bonne part des logiciels ne vont pas suivre.

Acheter du G5, c'est vraiment se poser la question de l'usage.


----------



## Adrienkoch (15 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Salut,
> le G5 est mort.
> 
> Pour être clair, choisir ce type de machine serait une erreur si tu veux profiter des logiciels récents.
> ...



A cause du processeur Powerpc?
En tout cas, merci, c'est toujours bon à savoir


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2011)

Adrienkoch a dit:


> A cause du processeur Powerpc?
> En tout cas, merci, c'est toujours bon à savoir



Oui.

Apple a changé régulièrement de marque de processeur.
Donc les applications, leur développement suit ces mouvements.

Là le G5 est out depuis 5 ans
Faut pas se faire d'illusions.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juin 2011)

Je suis d'ac' avec ce que dit da capo. 

Néanmoins j'ai toujours un PM G5 1,8 gHz au boulot, bon pied, bon oeil : Office X tourne bien dessus, iLife 06 itou, iWork 06 ou 08 (plutôt 06), tout ça sous Tiger.

Donc, même si l'architecture est dépassée, pour peu que l'on ait gardé les vielles versions des logiciels, la machine peut tourner correctement.


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Apple a changé régulièrement de marque de processeur.


Une fois, en passant de Motorola à Intel (si on considère que Motorola et AIM sont la même chose)


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2011)

ben 3 familles en peu de temps finalement


----------



## ntx (15 Juin 2011)

da capo a dit:


> ben 3 familles en peu de temps finalement


68k, PPC et Intel en vingt ans : ce n'est pas vraiment des changements fréquents. :rateau:


----------



## mojopsyko (19 Juin 2011)

Adrienkoch a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Par curiosité je surfais sur le°°°coin et j'ai vu les G5, ils ne sont pas "très chère" et à voir les spécifications on pourrait penser qu'ils sont bien au dessus des macs actuels (je ne parle pas des MacPro  )
> 
> ...


 

Y'a pas à discuter, les Macs d'aujourd'hui sont bien au dessus de tout autre PowerMac G5 le plus puissant soit-il.

Moi qui utilise un PowerMac G5 Quad 4 x 2,5GHz avec 16Go de ram je tiens pas la route au niveau perf. Même un petit pc d'aujourd'hui l'éclate haut la main. MAIS il a de la chance mon petit Mac, c'est que je l'aime. Je le considère comme le Mac Pro du pauvre (et je suis bien en dessous de la vérité car c'est le pc qui est le mac du pauvre).

Tout dépend de ce que tu veux en faire, il est vrai que pour certaines applications ça peut valoir le coup et d'un autre point de vue c'est un peu la misère à trop cher car si on voit ce qu'est un PowerMac G5 à notre époque c'est franchement cher pour ce que ça rapporte. 

Ce qui a de bon, à mon avis c'est que d'abord il peut encore fonctionner sous Leopard qui à mon sens est excellent et le PMG5 s'y trouve bien. Plein de petits freewares très utiles sont compatibles, Adobe CS4 est presque totalement compatible et de superbes logiciels de MAO très performants le sont également.
Malheureusement et ce qui est très décevant c'est que Adobe Premiere CS4 ni CS3 ne sont compatibles (chhhier). Obligé d'utiliser cette horreur de Premiere 6.5 (le 7 n'existe que sur PC) qui est ignoblement pourri. After Effects CS4 pas compatible non plus mais le CS3 l'est et d'ailleurs pas mal foutu. Pour le montage cut y'a Final Cut 5 qui est très bien. En 3D t'as Maya 2008, Bryce 7, Lightwave 3D 9.5, Poser 2010 et Blender 2.57. 
Et pire là dedans c'est qu'il est presque impossible de se trouver ces logiciels en originaux et même en copie c'est le désert. Pour ce qui est des jeux c'est même pas la peine d'y penser, le Mac est la machine la plus misérable dans ce domaine sauf depuis que le Mac Intel est un PC et qu'il est fastoche de les adapter. Les plus grandes références ludiques dernier cri sur PPC c'est Doom3, Quake 4, Age of Empire III... Pitiiiiié !!!
Enfin bon j'ai pas une liste complète mais y'a pas mal de trucs à faire pour peu que t'as le temps de le laisser calculer pendant une semaine. Evidement ça rame bien plus que n'importe quelle machine d'aujourd'hui.

Alors la vraie question au dela de la compatibilité c'est :
est-ce que cette machine est obsolète ?

et ma réponse est : bien entendu
Au dela des restes de compatibilité, il est évident que les perfs sont tellement décevantes qu'il n'y a aucun intérêt à se faire plumer. CPU dépassé, carte graphique d'un autre âge, compétences limitées, fiabilité très discutable (surtout quand on possède une machine en watercooling)... c'est bof
Le mien est une pièce de musée dont j'essaie de me convaincre qu'il peut encore servir mais au fond c'est juste une machine pour google et mon iphone, il le fait bien mais c'est le triste sort de toute machine dépassée...

Voilà, c'était long mais c'est mon constat, si mon avis a pu t'aider un peu à t'éclairer

Salut


----------

